# Schweif um 3D-Kugel



## kaytec (26. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine 3D-Kugel erstellt und möchte jetzt wissen, wie ich einen Schweif, der hinter
der Kugel hervorkommt erstellen kann. Ich habe schon eine Menge ausprobiert, jedoch sieht
das alles nicht aus. 

Könntet Ihr mir bitte Denkanstöße geben?

Ach so, ich arbeite mit Photoshop 7.

Vielen Dank.

Gruß,

kaytec


----------



## NetPerformance (26. März 2005)

Meinst du So ?!

schweif.jpg 

Falls ja.. 
S.h. Anhang


----------



## kaytec (26. März 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich meine etwas in der Art. Es soll zum Schluss aussehen wie ein Schweif, der hinter der Kugel hervorkommt und am Ende (Mitte der Kugel vorne) in einen Pfeil mündet. Es soll die Dynamik der Kugel darstellen.

Gruß

kaytec


----------



## devilrga (26. März 2005)

Hi,
Zu faul zum erklären  .
Naja, sonst ist´s ja gut. Nur ein Verbesserungsvorschlag, benutz beim verzerrten Ring die Ebenenmaske, ist aber nur Geschmackssache.

/edit: Meinst du so.
Mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. März 2005)

Ein ähnlicher Effekt ist auch in diesem Thread angedeutet:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials195929.html

Vielleicht probierst du es mit dem Zeichenstift. Das dürfte recht gut funktionieren.


----------



## kaytec (26. März 2005)

Hallo devilrga,

ja, soetwas meine ich. Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch einen weiteren Tipp geben, damit ich weiterkomme? Bin Anfänger mit PS und kenne die Fachbegriffe noch nicht ganz.

Vielen Dank,

Gruß,

kaytec


----------



## devilrga (26. März 2005)

Hi,
ich habe mal kurz ein Tutorials geschrieben:

->Erstelle mit dem Eigene-Form-Werkzeug einen Pfeil. Danach füge noch ein Rechteck hinzu, mit dem du den Pfeil verlängerst. Wende nun den Filter Verzerrungsfilter > Polarkoordination an.

->Erstelle zunächst eine Kugel zwischen dem Pfeil. Jetzt geh in die Ebenenstile unter Verlaufsüberlagerung. Dort stellst du von Linear auf Radial um und änderst die Farben bis sie dir gefallen. Nun musst du den Verlauf noch etwas verschieben. 

->So jetzt kommen wir langsam zum Ende. Geh unter Bearbeiten > Transformieren > Verzerren  und verzerre nun den Pfeil. Zuletzt musst du noch eine Ebenenmaske zur der Ebene des Pfeiles hinzufügen und die Stellen hinter der Kugel schwarz mit dem Pinsel übermalen. Du könntest vielleicht noch die Ebene duplizieren, vergrößern und die Deckraft vergeringern.


MfG


----------

